# Grafik in Layer oder Div anpassen. HELP



## fletscher (18. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe da ein Problem, und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe eine Seite aufgebaut. Oben im ersten <tr> befindet sich eine Kopfteil mit Navigation und im zweiten <tr> der Inhalt mit Grafik (siehe http://www.easypay.de/arsvivendi/index.php ). das Bild habe ich wie folgt positioniert. Die Grafik ist leicht im Hintergrund zu sehen und soll ein Schloss darstellen.

<div style="position:absolute; z-index:0; width:1000px; height:550px; top:140;left:0;"> 
<img src="/arsvivendi/images/hintergrund_ars_vivendi.jpg" width="100%" height="131%" style="width:100%; height:100%;"></div>

Mein Problem, wie kann ich es machen das sich die Grafik unterhalb der Navigation der Auflösung der Seite anpasst. Ich will also bezwecken das die Höhe der Seite immer 100% ist, und die Grafik sich mit anpasst. Wenn ich die Grafik als Hintergrund mache im <td> dann Kachelt er die Grafik, mache ich es so wie oben im div Tag dann schaut das ganze bei einer höheren Auflösung recht bescheiden aus.

Bei meinem Fall hat die Grafik eine feste Größe, siehe div Tag, aber die Grafik soll auch als ganzes erscheinen wenn die Auflösung höher ist oder der User einen 19 Zoll Monitor hat.

Gibt es einen anderen Weg wie ich das Lösen kann. Die Grafik soll als ganzes erscheinen, und nach unten größer werden wenn sich die Auflösung ändert.

Hoffe dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe. Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## prefix (21. August 2003)

morgen 

also ich denk, da muss man auf javascript zurückgreifen. eine reine css-lösung wird es hier nicht geben 

ausserdem: findest du nicht, dass eine "verzogene" grafik bei einer größeren auflösung hässlicher wirkt, als wenn diese halt freien platz lässt?!

du kannst das problem aber ev. auch wie folgt umgehen:

- große (sehr breite und sehr hohe grafik)
- einbindung als background-image:

...style=".... background-image: url(../images/deinegrafik.git); background-position: top left; background-repeat: no-repeat"

- wenn diese grafik z.b. 2000px breit und 550px hoch (höher braucht sie ja nicht sein, der container hat auch 550px höhe) ist, dann sollte dies bei jeder auflösung gut aussehen - bei kleinerer auflösung wird dann halt nur der linke teil gezeigt....


----------



## fletscher (21. August 2003)

müßte ich mal ausprobieren wie das rüber kommt. Danke für deine Mühe.


gruß fletscher


----------

